# Sachs-Dolmar 113 ---HP & RPM ??



## Duke47 (Nov 26, 2004)

As far as I know my 113 is a 51cc saw with a 45mm bore & 32mm stroke. Iv'e got somebody wanting to buy it and they want to know hp&rpm. If anyone can get me close to what should be right , chime in. thanks for any help.
Duke


----------

